
Would you take the time to implement laravel? - mkirklions
Making a finance tech app, and I have chosen react-native, redux, php7, mysql for my system.<p>Thinking this is something I can easily hire other programmers in the future to expand as needed.<p>I have experience with writing to my database, but I have not used Laravel.<p>Is it worth the effort? Making a venmo style app.
======
mtmail
As soon as you have to deal with user authentication it's already worth it.
[https://laravel.com/docs/5.6/passport](https://laravel.com/docs/5.6/passport)
By default Laravel comes with Vue support, last paragraph on
[https://laravel.com/docs/5.6/frontend](https://laravel.com/docs/5.6/frontend)
shows how to switch that to React.

